# movie thread 2



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i liked the other thread so much that im gonna start another where u have to guess the movie by the pic
heres the first


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Labyrinth?


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

nick and jessica simpson,animated!


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

newtoblackrhoms said:


> nick and jessica simpson,animated!


 lol


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Kory said:


> Labyrinth?










guess agian


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Michael Jackson's Thriller 2???


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Need hint...was this movie made in the 80's?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

14_blast said:


> Need hint...was this movie made in the 80's?










and by jim henson same as labyrinth


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

fraggel rock!!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

The Dark Crystal?


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I think Kory hit it on the nose!!!!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

14_blast said:


> I think Kory hit it on the nose!!!!


 yeah found a site one it









another pic of it


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)




----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

more,more,more.....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Damn.. I was about to say, Gremlins, LOTR, or Dungeons and Dragons


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Ok next movie: take your best guess..


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

and no this isnt a picture of xenon when he was in high school.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> BeansAranguren Posted on Nov 12 2003, 07:07 AM and no this isnt a picture of xenon when he was in high school.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Beh wut about this then? muhahaha


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

jp 3


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2003)

ummm...some weird reptilian porno?


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> Ok next movie: take your best guess..


 it looks new b/c of the computer in the back ground----i have no dea.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> ummm...some weird reptilian porno?


 lol no a dino is tearing off a piece of a guys head hehe


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

was i right with Jurassic Park 3, alexraptor?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

uuh AAAAH!
yeah your right

and how do u know i also go by the name Alexraptor?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

hmm very fishy, how could u know eh? hmm


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

are you serious alexraptor? On how I would know?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> hmm very fishy, how could u know eh? hmm


 um the bottom of you sig say's Alexraptors piranha page.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Alexraptor is my little squirrel. My lovable little macaroon.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Kory said:


> The Dark Crystal?










dam i thought is was gonna be tough


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> Ok next movie: take your best guess..


 wierd science


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

ooh ah lol forgot about that lol


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Nope not Weird Science. And again no it isnt Xenon.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> Ok next movie: take your best guess..


honey i shrunk xenon?

this one is real easy


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2003)

Deep Xenon?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

boxer said:


> BeansAranguren said:
> 
> 
> > Ok next movie: take your best guess..
> ...










finding nemo


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

you guys'll never get this!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> you guys'll never get this!


 fear and loathing las vegas


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

crazyklown: Super Mario Brothers.

Everyone else keep trying to guess my movie: nobody will ever guess, unless you have good taste in movies like myself.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> Ok next movie: take your best guess..


 is that the last dinosaur?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> was i right with Jurassic Park 3, alexraptor?


 lol..its part two not three...







..so much for liking your favorite movie


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Here it is again so nobody can ever forget it!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

give us some clues? clueless


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

ive seen that movie can't remember it though


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

made in 1994, released in 1995. Hmm.....Filmed in New Jersey. Takes place in Jersey as well. female protagonist is named Dawn. Brother is Mark, sister is Missy. Special People's Club? Any of these random clues help


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Welcome to the Dollhouse.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

caazi said:


> Welcome to the Dollhouse.


 *thats it*

it was on the tip of my tongue but i couldn't remember...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

anybody ever see happiness?????


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Not anime...


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

I knew it just didn't remember the movie name that movie is funny


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

caazi said:


> Not anime...


The Dangerous Lives of Altar Boys ...with that culkin brother


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Just one more...


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

ok since you guys are so smart here is another:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> ok since you guys are so smart here is another:


 American Psycho


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

heres one


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

dark city?


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

heres one from a non mainstream movie/cartoon.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Kory said:


> heres one


 3rd matrix. just finished watching it yesterday. I want some APU's!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

damn Beans got it........


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

boxer said:


> BeansAranguren said:
> 
> 
> > Ok next movie: take your best guess..
> ...


 Heh i watched that one today, good film


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

easy rider


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2003)

Xenon's Big Adventure


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

> Xenon's Big Adventure


I believe that was a gay porno.............:laugh:


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)




----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

wax on wax off


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Cobra Kai........never die!


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

okay honey bunny


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

pulp fiction right.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Try this one


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

goonies..hey you guys..........


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i'll be your huckleberry


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

tombstone


----------

